# Need plow trucks in Southern NJ



## ahrdscape (Jul 31, 2005)

Need 2 plow trucks and possibly a skid steer with an operator (I have a snow box) for the southern Nj area.


----------



## NJConstruction (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm probably at the northern end of your service corridor, but I have an extra truck, 3/4 ton, 8' plow with driver available based out of Mt. Laurel. Let me know what you need/if you can use the help.

Mike Huber (856-912-3145)


----------



## gman2310 (Sep 25, 2004)

what area, i am in toms river


----------



## Stone Property (Nov 26, 2005)

*Available to Assist*

I have one truck available now with a 9.2 V plow. I am located in Gloucester Co. and am insured. Let me know if I can help out. (second truck is in the shop due out this week)

Thanks,
Ryan Coleman 856-718-5385
Stone Property Landscaping and Snow Removal, LLC


----------

